# Where would you live?



## Irish Chick (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone 


As the name says, I'm an Irish chick currently living in Ireland with my American husband. The economy here has gone south and we're ready for a change, so hoping to move with an I30 (?) visa in the next few months. We're only just about to start the visa process (any tips?).

So here's the deal. I'm an advertising copywriter and he's in construction. He's from seattle and would be happy enough to move back there. I've only ever visited US on holidays - Seattle - San Fran - Vegas and a drive through arizona. I like seattle but would be happy also for us both to start somewhere with a clean slate. The only place I fell in love with from my limited experience is arizona. I'm prepared to move somewhere for six months and let him work and live on savings. TBH I'm tired of city living and blown away by the american landscape. Being in Ireland, the idea of living somewhere DRY is fantastic. Of course I am also a career chick and generally love what I do but hate that its so city based... so I suppose I'm looking for somewhere we could both potentially work - me maybe as freelance & still enjoy the wonderful countryside of US. A place where locals not too hick. I know this is a very open brief but put it this way: if you could live anywhere in US where would you live and why?

And can you think of anywhere that would suit our requirements, which are vague! We are prepared to try somewhere for six months and if it doesn't work we can always move to seattle where he has friends! Although my work is an issue I'm prepared to take a few months off to write that novel  so be creative with your answers! Thanks 



***I'm new to this forum so jumped in thinking this way as mainly american forum(?). Not to worry. If you have answers for anywhere else in world feel free to bring it on  And while I'm being open minded and all... if there are any advertising folk out there, how does one get those mythical expat salary jobs in paradise? Eh.. any paradise will do!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I've moved your post over to the America section, since I think you'll probably get more replies here.

I've just been reading the Economist, where they are saying that Ireland and Spain seem to be the countries in Europe that have been hit hardest by the current economic downturn. From what I see from "back home" (I'm originally from the US), the US is pretty hard hit as well, so the "usual rules" may not apply.

And especially certain sectors - construction for one is going to be tough as many building projects have been put on indefinite hold. (OK, if Obama manages to get a recovery plan in place that includes lots of infrastructure work, things could pick up.) Advertising budgets are being cut back in the general scheme of things, but experience in advertising can be put to good use in other areas - public relations, "development" (i.e. fundraising), etc. You just have to be creative in how you apply what you've done.

As for areas, I love the New England region, but the weather extremes can be tough for a newcomer and New England has a reputation for being a bit difficult to break into. In these tough economic times, however, you may have to go where the jobs are. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are looking for somewhere dry and more suburban rather then city try southern california. Im on the outskirts of san diego and its beautiful here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Construction is pretty much dead everywhere. There seem to be some areas where the economy has not deteriorated so much. North Carolina, which is a beautiful state, is one of them. I don't know how the construction industry is doing there, but housing prices in the Raleigh area are still rising, which is a good sign.


----------



## andycook99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Plenty of construction in and around the Washington DC area, but not an easy place to settle and establish a social network due the transient nature of the military and political working population. Probably a bit unrealistic to give yourselves just 6 months to see if you like living somewhere, took us quite a while to get settled.


----------

